# should i train in this gym?!



## xhappytimeharryx (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm EXTREMELY interested in getting into muay thay, but where i live, i cant seem to find any gyms on the internet.

The only one ive found, is http://www.texasbrasa.com/schedule.php

but this seems way too oriented on MMA and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. 

do you think i could get some good training here, or is it possible that there are some decent places that i wont be able to find on the internet.

i live in Midland, Texas BTW


----------



## K831 (Oct 25, 2009)

It's certainly possible that you could get good training there. 

I only noticed one class at one time slot on wed. that said anything about M.T. which isn't much if that is what you are looking to get into. 

Also, there were no "bio's" or anyting for the instructors, so no idea how much M.T they have done. 

Regarding your interent search question, yes, it is very likely that there are some good schools in your area not listed on the net. Some of the best instructors out here in Phoenix have very obscure websites that don't come up on your basic google search, or they aren't online at all and are known mostly by word of mouth. Keep asking around in your community. Keep posting on forums asking if people can reccomend a school. Look for local forums, or big sites with regional sub forums and post there.


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello, One way is to tried it...and see how you like it!  or visit the classes for the whole period and watch them..

Also it is a good idea to decide what you "really want to learn"  

Gyms classes can be intimidating....and a good place to meet all kinds of people who enjoy the other gym classes and programs...

There may be other benifits as to use of the weight machines too? ...gotta check the rules/regs...

Best to visit as many martial art classes in your nearby areas...observer the Instrutors and how they teach...

One thing for sure...closer to home?  ...more often you will attend classes..and prices of classes is just as important...

Aloha,


----------

